# Brandon tourney.......



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I am in, but u knew that already..


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I am in, but u knew that already..


There goes the property values 

Im goin too!

Tanner, will you be falling out of the boat this year? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes but it will be a dive off of the Polling platform this time.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( im going too


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I probably will be joining in with whipray.


----------



## BooDreaux (Jan 5, 2007)

Just so everyone knows

First Place $2000 Second Place $1000 Third Place $600


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Theres prizes??? I was just coming to drink and watch you know who get all misty eyed ;D Is there a Crown Royal bet this year?


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

fourth place will be an all day fishing trip with curtis (drinks provided) clothes optional


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> i love men!!!!



freak


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > I am in, but u knew that already..
> 
> 
> There goes the property values
> ...



Thanks alot Tony!     Hey man, I am thinking of coming up a day or so early (Thursday night/ Friday am)
like last year, wana meet up and fish Friday?   This year if you catch that 7 spot again the day before the tourney, I promise to not look/tell when you throw it in the livewell for the following day.  I'm kidding of course, but you knew that.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea, I gotta check my schedule, but I got plenty of sick time too :

If the reds keep holding around here Im fishing Edgewater this year. We could even get your battleship back there!!!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Yea, I gotta check my schedule, but I got plenty of sick time too :
> 
> If the reds keep holding around here Im fishing Edgewater this year.  We could even get your battleship back there!!!



Yur killin me! That battleship is considered a "microskiff" by the way ;D. It was voted on and there was a overwhelming response of support for the super skinny /floats in spit/has a negative draft/defies laws of gravity/micro boat that I own. Shhhhhh...... don't tell anyone about it.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

dude...your "battleskiff" is an awesome ride...im just jealous ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Garry will have to work...  :'( :'(  But I'd like to help out any way I can!!!  

P.S.- Hey Curtis, wheres the picture you promised me?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Microskiff.com is stepping up to the plate. Captnron and myself are having 30 shirts printed for the Brandon Tournament. We want to get new folks to participate in the event. Any forum members who participate for the first time will get a free microskiff.com shirt until we run out. Extras will go to Curtis for distribution through further donations. 

Here are the basic rules.

1. This is for new participants first. So now is your time to get involved.
2. One shirt per registration
3. Shirts will only be distributed at the tournament only. (We are doing it to boost participation)
4. We will have 5 LG, 20 XL, 5 2XL. You can reserver your shirt size with me via PM.

These are long sleeve white shirts. Here are the graphics.

Front Pocket









Full Back


----------



## finnatic651 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Tom, I would like to be included in the tourney, Gheenoe/2 anglers. Thanks..Preston


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Would love to make it, especially for the cause of the event. However, I won't be able to go. My hats off to Curtis for this and every other year he has done this. A special prayer to all of you who do make it. Have FUN and Tight lines to you all.
Weedy


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to all teh people who dedicate time and money to help me and this tournament. It makes me proud to know all of you.

For those of you who can not make it but would like to donate either goods, services, or even cash donations here is how you can get it to me.

make checks payable to: Kenlyn Thomas (brandon's mom)

and mail all items/ checks to:
*Team Cost Efish'nt
5531 Kathy Dr
Titusville Fl 32780*

Once again Thanks guys!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it the same address to mail our entry fees? :


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

now we know where curtis lives ,lets empty his beer fridge


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok its my first time fishin the tourney and im in!

How does it work, do you check-in in the morning and then can trailer your boat where u want to or do you have to launch from the park??


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Honor system is how this is done. No check in, fish anywhere you wish, be in line for weigh in no later than 3pm.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I am in. I will be there debuting my new carbon fiber tiller extensions. I would need a large size.

Joe


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

no love for the "larger folk"
any XXXl's in there.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> no love for the "larger folk"
> any XXXl's in there.



no fatso...done told yew to lose some weight


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

> > no love for the "larger folk"
> > any XXXl's in there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Curtis. 

For a second I though we were going to be accused of discrimination. : 

But you saved the day. ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Tom,Ron,Do yall mind if I take ur "Looks Tippy" Shirt and get some stickers made?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > no love for the "larger folk"
> > any XXXl's in there.
> 
> 
> ...



remind me to give you a wedgie when i see ya'


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am interested in what you have in mind. Give me a call.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Wellll Garry doesn't have to work... so us two are in!! And that fee is $35 per person, right??

P.S.- Curtis, I'd still like to help out at the party, um, I mean weight in... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*UPDATE*

Sign up forms are posted here

http://www.skeeterlagoons.com/brandon/signup.html

Rules are posted at this link.

http://www.skeeterlagoons.com/brandon/tourneyrules.html

Captain's meeting is at Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle at 6 PM but is not mandatory. The shuttle is schedule to launch the same night as the captain's meeting at 8 PM. Keep in mind that they launch on time 1 out of 10 times.....

http://www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

So what happens if they decide to launch the shuttle on saturday? If it does launch as planned does anyone know how quickly they usually open back up the south end of the goon?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would suggest having a back up plan. Something like JB's ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

The weigh-in is still at Sand Point Park but it looks like it won't be under the pavilion. 

http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14304


Not sure what will happen if the shuttle is scratched till saturday.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

My fishing partner might have his days mixed up but his sister works for NASA and he told me the launch is saturday....like i said he could be wrong.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> My fishing partner might have his days mixed up but his sister works for NASA and he told me the launch is saturday....like i said he could be wrong.


Shuttle launch is Friday June 8 at 7:30pm. Tourney is on Sat. June 9th

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/main/index.html


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

for the weigh in, can you dock your boat over there and bring your fish in that way? or do you have to trailer your boat and try to keep your fish alive? thanks for any info.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

yes you can driive your boat right to teh weighin, however there is not enough room to leave many boats there for the duration. I ask that after weighing in your fish that you come back via car. if this is an issue we can accomidate 6-7 boats....


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Where is sand point compared to the park from last year (Long Point? I think)


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dean,

Sandpoint is the park at the end of Garden Street (Where the bait shop that the Captains meeting is at) near the bridge that you go over to get to Beacon. Before you go over the bridge, look to the left


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> yes you can driive your boat right to teh weighin, however there is not enough room to leave many boats there for the duration. I ask that after weighing in your fish that you come back via car. if this is an issue we can accomidate 6-7 boats....


excellent. i was just wanting to do my turning of the fish, if we catch any, and thought it would be easier to keep them alive. not sure if my livewell will hold water for that long. thanks.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

also, just curious, how many boats are entered so far? [smiley=bootyshake.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

not maNY YET, BUT MOST SIGN UP AT THE CAPT MEETING....

sorry bout the caps


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Skirtus,

Im gonna swing by Thursday to drop off my mula.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

tojo pay for us tooooooo


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> tojo pay for us tooooooo



All out of rubber checks


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me if any areas of the ML or IRL are closed off? if any are do you know when they will let you get into those areas? 

[smiley=dankk2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> can anyone tell me if any areas of the ML or IRL are closed off? if any are do you know when they will let you get into those areas?
> 
> [smiley=dankk2.gif]


Access to Mosquito Lagoon east of Parish Park (google link) and everything in Mosquito Lagoon south of Haulover Canal (google link) is closed until after the launch. If you want to launch from Beacon 42 or from Bairs Cove you need to enter from the north near Oak Hill. None of this matters for the tournament on Saturday if the shuttle launches on time. If its still on the pad on Saturday these areas will remain closed.

The only IRL closure is the ramp at Peacocks Pocket since its access is east of Parish Park.

IMHO, I think the car and boat traffic will be a bigger hassle than the closures. Night launches are very popular to watch.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Skirtus,

The check and registration is on the way to Skeeters!


----------

